# Lake Macquarie Sun 17/12



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

Gday Guys,

Planning on head out into the lake, the Bureau has a strong wind warning for the area for sunday but then forecast 10-15knts, maybe a shower or two.

I was planning on head out to a spot i haven't tried yet but is meant to hold some good bream. Launching 7-8 o'clock at the park near the Swansea fishing co-op.

Not a long paddle only a few hundred meters if the wind is up shouldn't be to hard to get back in.

If the weathers right from there, we could paddle to wangi or up to the channel entrance.

Anyone welcome

Cheers Dave


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

The planned paddle path


----------



## justcrusin (Oct 1, 2006)

The weather bureau has drop the forecasted winds to 5-10 knts, around 7-30 should be the high tide so will start fishing at the change and then the run out. Rain is meant to easy off aswell so alls looking good for a sunday morning yak attack on wangi wangi.

Cheers Dave


----------

